# Pocket Watch case



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Bought this Winchester pocket watch case a few years back and found it invaluble in storing and keeping items clean. It has two levels and holds 40 watches.

Just added the last one. They are laid out in the order of purchase, top left is my pride and joy an 1801 fusee lever by Allam & Caithness.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice collection!! :biggrin:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i need some info on replacing pocket watch crystals - replacing glass with plastic and required over size diameter. thank you, vinn


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Would be best to start a fresh topic rather than tag on to this as most of the members have already opened this Topic.


----------

